# Anybody else having problems with massive x and sustain pedal?



## Jo1R2d2! (May 8, 2022)

Anybody else having problems with massive x and sustain pedal?
Here it looks like a note on - off problem when a note is repeated in the same pedal.
For instance.
Press sustain pedal 
Play C4 E4 G4 C4 
(keep finger on last C4) 
release pedal but keep finger on C4
The C4 should keep sounding but does stop with the pedal release.
Maybe a note on note off that is not remembered when the same note is repeated in the pedal?
Kind regards,
Johan


----------



## Jo1R2d2! (May 10, 2022)

Hello,

Am I really the only one with hold pedal problems with massive x?
It happens on two computers.

Test:
Push hold (sustain pedal)
Play c4 (and release c4)
Play e4 (and release e4)
Play c4 and hold c4
Release hold pedal but keep holding c4

c4 should keep sounding but does stop here when I release the pedal.

Kind regards, Johan


----------

